# Dragonfly nymph in my aquarium



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm feeding my fish and I had purchased a feeding ring (so much food was drifting into the highly planted area and not getting eaten so I decided on this solution). I look and I think I see a brown snail on the side, but it seems too long. I touch it and it goes scurrying off; I think "I've never seen a snail move that quick!"

Anyways I eventually get it (with some difficulty as it really is that fast) and check it out. Its about a 1/4 inch long with legs and a long tail. So I go to this link:

http://www.petfish.net/articles/Aquarium_Basics/bug-worm.php

and come to the conclusion I had a dragonfly nymph in my tank. Where I live in Vancouver is relatively Dragonfly free, in fact I don't remember seeing one. (A point of trivia - I work with Inuit in the summer in Whitehorse Yukon. If you want to clear a room of young Inuit, just bring a Dragonfly into the room. Young male Inuit at age 15 will stare down a polar bear with a rifle, but a Dragonfly sends them running).

So the Dragonfly was an import. If you checked the link above out, you can see these little guys will go after fish once they reach a certain size. So far I've only seen one, but I must confess I'm a little paranoid I'm hosting a group of aliens in my tank. :BIGnervous:


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Awww I love dragon files. Its not uncommon to find the nymphs in an aquarium. Yes they can be predators, but only to fry or very small fish. I like damsel too. Down by the river there are these pretty blue and black ones. When you walk along the trail you scare up 50 of them any its so pretty when they are all fluttering around. There are big ones with 6" wingspans that are very docile, if you approach them quietly you can get them to step onto your hand. IMO they are the 2nd prettiest bug next to butterflies, even if the larva do look like aliens:lol:.


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

As I said in the above, I work in Whitehorse in the summer, going up again this year - fourth time. I like Whitehorse and the Yukon but the BIG negative is the mosquitoes, very few black flies, but the mosquitoes are very bad. In my opinion anything that eats a mosquito up there is a good thing - Dragonflies eat mosquitoes.


----------

